# REVING KNOCKS



## Thanatos (Jan 22, 2008)

QUESTION? i have a 94 se 3.0 5-speed. bone stock. when i rev the engine to around 6 grand the engine starts fluttering and ticking like it is a lifter tapping. the idle floats up and down almost stalling out and eventually it will go away. its like when you float a lifter in a v8 after over reving it. is this the same thing. if so why is this engine doing so i havent even hit the rev limiter yet. when the engine is right it runs real strong. this thing is clean. no leaks or smoke. could it be a sensor like a throttle position sensor or egr valve not being able to compensate for the action of the engine. and it has a new fuel filter so thats not it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

rev limiter is about 6500 or so, and those are the symptoms of hitting the limiter


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Back the timing off a degree or 2 and *STAY AWAY FROM 6 GRAND*


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

eh, the motor is good to 7k. you can't get it up that high on the factory ECU though.


----------



## dirtyhands0321 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes I agree back off the timing a bit till its smooth through the whole rpm range. If your TPS was messed up, I don't think you would be able to start the car, but I'm not sure. The ERG valve just is on there for emissions to recurculate hot exhaust to have a cleaner burn. And fuel filter should not have any effect on the knocking, but running crap gas (low octane) and being out of time a hair would cause a knocking issue. Man running an engine at over 7k, you might be picking up engine parts off the road dude, go easy on her!


----------

